# Actually going to get a tax refund (of a substantial amount)



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So... for the first time since I got exploderated...


I’m going to get a significant tax refund.

I’m not sure what I’m going to do..

I can’t fathom not having to cut a check for $100s to pay off the IRS when I file my taxes...

An actual refund... of a substantial amount...

I’m not behind on any bills either, this is like... wow...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you don’t know what to do with your refund just send it to petey, I’ll blow it at some strip club in your honor.


----------

